# Reverse-proxy Problem ProxyHTMLURLMap



## AlexD1979 (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem, die Funktion ProxyHTMLURLMap zu nutzen.
Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung:

"Syntax error on line 991: Invalid command "ProxyHTMLURLMap", perhaps mis-spelled or definied by a module not included in the server configuration"

ProxyPass /testurl/ http://192.168.1.1/anwendung1/
ProxyPassReverse /testurl/ http://192.168.1.1/anwendung1/

ProxyHTMLURLMap / /testurl/


Ich nutze Apache 2.0.49 unter W2K SP4 in Grundinstallation. 
Ich habe eine Anleitung von apacheweek.com genutzt, allerdings bezieht die sich auf Linux-Version

Da steht 
LoadModule proxy_module
LoadModule proxy_http_module
LoadModule headers_module
LoadFile /usr/lib/libxml2.so
LoadModule proxy_html_module

Das letzte Modul habe ich natürlich nicht, weil in einer Windowsversion gibt es die Datei "libxml2.so" nicht. Wie kann ich trotzdem die Funktion nutzen 

Kennt jmd ein gutes Tutorial?

:-(


----------



## gothic ghost (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
warum die Proxy-Module ?
Im Moment habe ich Apache auf 2k-Server ohne diese laufen.

Hier ne Anleitung für Windows


----------



## AlexD1979 (24. Juni 2004)

Ich brauche die Funktionalität, dass sich jemand aus dem Internet über eine http://www.-URL direkt mit einem nachgelagerten Webserver verbinden kann mit einer nur intern bekannten Adresse.

Dies nennt man Reverse Proxy


----------

